
Windows XP at Defcon: Preparation - mimming
https://little418.com/2017/07/windows-xp-at-defcon-prep.html
======
infamousjoeg
I'll be there and looking for it :D

~~~
mimming
Thanks! Please do say hi in person if you see me :)

